# Be Quiet Silent Loop 360 mm



## Salamander (22. November 2019)

Abend zusammen,

Mein Bruder hat folgendes Problem mit der Silent Loop 360, und zwar wenn er den Rechner herunter fährt, laufen die auf dem Radiator verbauten Lüfter einfach weiter. Ich dachte erst um vielleicht noch nach zu kühlen, doch die gehen nicht aus, erst wenn man den Strom kappt stehen die Still. Der Stromanschluss der Pumpe ist auf dem vom Mainboard vorgesehenen Platz AIO Pump und die drei Anschlüsse der Lüfter des Radiators jeweils 1* CPU FAN , 1* CPU OPT, 1* Auf Chassis Lüfter Anschluss. Vielleicht hat mein Bruder was falsch angeschlossen oder im BIOS etwas nicht richtig eingestellt? KP 

Ich kann Momentan nicht auf den PC zugreifen falls Fragen auftauchen die das Erfordern würden.


Hier mal die Specs:

Intel I7 8700K
Asus ROG Strix Z 370- F Gaming 
GTX 1080
Gskill Trident Z 16 GB
Be Quiet Straight Power 11 650 W
Be Quiet Silent Loop 360mm

Vielen Dank für eure Zeit.

MFG


----------



## drstoecker (22. November 2019)

Dann schaltet das Board aber auch nicht aus oder?


----------



## Salamander (22. November 2019)

Wie kann ich das Prüfen ob das Board aus ist? Wie könnte es passieren das das Board nicht abschaltet? Vom Grund auf falsch angeschlossen ?


----------



## Corsair_Fan (22. November 2019)

ich hatte auch mal so ein Problem das die Lüfter einfach weiter drehten. Bei mir war es das ich die RGB Streifen falsch angeschlossen hatte und er keine "Erdung" hatte und deswegen so lange lief bis der Strom weg war.
Denke mal das irgendwas falsch angeschlossen ist. Aber was ??


----------



## Salamander (22. November 2019)

Ich hab mir jetzt n Video angekuckt, da werden die Lüfter Kabel übernen Y Stecker zusammen Geführt um alle drei Lüfter über einen Anschluss Laufen zu lassen. Ist das vielleicht schon die Lösung?


----------



## takan (23. November 2019)

Salamander schrieb:


> Ich hab mir jetzt n Video angekuckt, da werden die Lüfter Kabel übernen Y Stecker zusammen Geführt um alle drei Lüfter über einen Anschluss Laufen zu lassen. Ist das vielleicht schon die Lösung?



die 3 lüfter teilen sich nur den fan header bzw. ein header steuert 3 lüfter zeitgleich. wenn das mainboard nicht abschaltet liegt da was im argen. wird das richtige runterfahren verwendet? manchmal können lüfter im schlafmodus weiterlaufen. verkabel bitte alles neu, wie der vorrender gesagt hat, es liegt nicht an den lüftern/AIO sondern an etwas anderem. 


also die pure wings verbrante 0.3A also 0.9A einzeln und jeder Header sei auf 1 Ampere ausgelegt, es sei denn der Hersteller gibt andere Werte an. Da liegt nicht der Hase im Pfeffer. Stöpsel mal nur einen Lüfter dran.


----------



## Threshold (23. November 2019)

Salamander schrieb:


> Mein Bruder hat folgendes Problem mit der Silent Loop 360, und zwar wenn er den Rechner herunter fährt, laufen die auf dem Radiator verbauten Lüfter einfach weiter. Ich dachte erst um vielleicht noch nach zu kühlen, doch die gehen nicht aus, erst wenn man den Strom kappt stehen die Still. Der Stromanschluss der Pumpe ist auf dem vom Mainboard vorgesehenen Platz AIO Pump und die drei Anschlüsse der Lüfter des Radiators jeweils 1* CPU FAN , 1* CPU OPT, 1* Auf Chassis Lüfter Anschluss. Vielleicht hat mein Bruder was falsch angeschlossen oder im BIOS etwas nicht richtig eingestellt? KP



Beim Silent Loop ist ein Adapter bei, mit dem man alle Lüfter auf einen Anschluss setzen kann. Den bitte verwenden und die Lüfter auf den CPU Fan Anschluss legen.
Danach weiter schauen.
Kann sein, dass das Mainboard durch ein Peripherie Gerät Strom bekommt. Als Feedback Schleife sozusagen.
Das könnte der Monitor sein. Daher mal testweise das Monitorkabel abziehen, wenn der Rechner herunter gefahren wird.


----------



## Salamander (23. November 2019)

Danke für die bisherige Hilfe, ich habe jetzt schon einiges probiert wie z.b, ich habe alles an Externer Peripherie entfernt das heißt Monitor, Maus, Internet usw. Hat leider nichts gebracht. Des weiteren habe ich im BIOS die Einstellungen für die RGB Beleuchtung des Mainboards ausgeschalten, ich habe in  Q Fan alles auf Auto usw.
Wasserpumpensteuerung ist deaktiviert da auf diesem Board ja ein extra Anschluss für die Pumpe vorhanden ist und deshalb immer mit 12 V laufen müsste. Habe jeden der 3 Silent Loop Lüfter auf einem eigenen Anschluss liegen. Habt ihr vielleicht noch irgend ne Idee, fehlende Masse oder irgendwas ähnliches. Habe nochmal alles von Grund auf neu angeschlossen hat auch nicht geholfen. Habe in den Energieoptionen unter Windows auf Höchstleistung und Monitor oder PC aus auf Niemals gestellt. Muss die Q Fan Steuerung im BIOS vielleicht Speziell eingestellt werden oder sollte ich anderweitige Einstellungen im Bios vornehmen?

Danke nochmals an euch für die Hilfe.


----------



## Buchseite (25. November 2019)

Schau mal hier vielleicht hilft Dir das ein wenig..
Lüfter laufen nach dem Herunterfahren weiter - Seite 6 
Thread 76 und 77.


----------



## Salamander (26. November 2019)

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------

